# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Sản phẩm Việt - doanh nghiệp tự giới thiệu >  Mời dùng thử phần mềm CRM mới ra mắt tại Việt Nam năm 2019

## Hoàng Trọng Long

Xin chào cả nhà!
Mình là Long phụ trách phát triển sản phẩm SlimCRM - phần mềm CRM mới ra mắt tại Việt Nam . Đây là một trong những sản phẩm thuộc công ty công nghệ Vinno Việt Nam - đơn vị có trên 10 năm kinh nghiệm về công nghệ phần mềm. 

Giới thiệu về SlimCRM.vn
- Đây là một trong bốn đòn bẩy thuộc hệ sinh thái phần mềm SlimSoft.vn - khách hàng nhắm đến chủ yếu là doanh nghiệp vừa và nhỏ, các Startup, SMEs ( ngoài SlimCRM thì còn có SlimWeb - công cụ tạo web và landing page; SlimEmail - Công cụ tạo email marketing tự động , SlimAds - Cung cấp giải pháp marketing tổng thể; Tạo popup thông minh, google ads)


- SlimCRM được thiết kế theo giao diện 'trực giác" - tức là người dùng khi đăng nhập sẽ có thể tự mày mò cách sử dụng dễ dàng, khác với các bản CRM khác thường mắc lỗi thiết kế giao diện mê cung, người dùng sẽ không biết nên bắt đầu từ đâu 


- Là công cụ quản lý KPI nhân viên đắc lực, có thể so sánh hiệu quả làm việc giữa các nhân viên và các đội  nhóm


- SlimCRM là phần mềm chuẩn mực về tính năng - không rườm rà mà sử dụng các tính năng một cách vừa phải, tập trung cải thiện cả ba quá trình trước, trong và sau bán hàng ( đặc biệt khâu sau bán hàng có tính năng Help Desk , nhiều bản CRM khác bỏ qua hoặc chưa tập trung nhiều đến tính năng  này)


- Có thể tích hợp với hơn 1500 ứng dụng nổi tiếng (facebook lead, trello, gg sheet, twitter,..): Nếu bên bạn đang chạy GG ads hoặc fb ads thì CRM có thể thu lead khách hàng và thống kê nhanh chóng tại một bảng gg sheet ngay khi cơ hội xuất hiện, hoặc nếu bạn giao việc cho nhân viên trên hệ thống CRM thì trên trello cũng sẽ tự động cập nhật và báo về cho nhân viên


- Tích hợp sẵn mail API cao cấp, chuỗi mail gửi tự động , kịch bản sale, tạo hóa đơn nhanh đẹp mắt có sẵn tiết kiệm thời gian cho sale
- Ưu điểm chưa có tại các bản CRM khác: Tích hợp công cụ vẽ bản đồ tư duy Mind map, sử dụng đa ngôn ngữ


- Phù hợp với đối tượng nào? Đội nhóm nhỏ, Startup , SMEs, doanh nghiệp vừa và nhỏ 
- Chi phí vô cùng lý tưởng: chỉ từ 26.000đ/ ngày 

Mời các anh/em có quan tâm thì có thể trải nghiệm không giới hạn phần mềm tại địa chỉ: SlimCRM.vn 

Mọi thắc mắc, tìm hiểu thêm thông tin, bên mình xin tiếp nhận qua hotline: 0962 629 444 - hòm thư: info@slimsoft.vn 
Cảm ơn mn đã đọc bài. Chúc một ngày tốt lành .

----------

